# [Russian NR] 4x4 44.33 single - Nikolay Evdokimov



## Nick Evdokimov (Oct 25, 2011)

RUSSIAN BEARS!


----------



## ianography (Oct 25, 2011)

YAY FOR YAU!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow nicely done! And even more nicely done as you aren't insanely fast on 3x3, yet this fast on 4x4!
Ianography: ARGH YAU!


----------



## CRO (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice job!

Too bad about that parity though.


----------

